# Knicks vs Portland: Nov 20, 2005



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*vs*








*Knicks vs Portland*
*Nov, 20, 2005 12:00PM*
*(TV: NBALP, MSG)*
*Madison Square Garden*
*New York, NY*
*(Radio: 1050 ESPN)*

*Projected Starting Lineup: I'm tired of guessing the lineup. So I'm going to keep it like this. *
*Knicks*




































*Trailblazers*



































​*



It was going to happen eventually. Upset by the mounting losses, Stephon Marbury complained about Larry Brown's pass-first demands and politely requested a transfer. Not a trade, just a switch to shooting guard. "Hell, yes, it's frustrating," said Marbury, who'd like to be used like Allen Iverson was under Brown in Philadelphia. "I'm not used to playing in a game where I'm not attacking the person that's going at me​

Click to expand...

 *​


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

poor portland fans, game starts at 9am for them.

can we get a w for the garden?


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

PennyHardaway said:


> poor portland fans, game starts at 9am for them.
> 
> can we get a w for the garden?


We'll win. I guarantee it. 

I'd bet Kitty's life on it.

:biggrin:


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

We better win today, because I'm actually going to see this game. My dad's in New York, so he's going to tape the game for me, which is sweet. 

Living in Florida sucks.  I'm still trying to persuade him to buy me NBA League Pass, but it hasn't worked yet.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

BrettNYK said:


> We'll win. I guarantee it.
> 
> I'd bet Kitty's life on it.
> 
> :biggrin:


:laugh:


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

Telfair-Marbury good matchup wonder how Steph responds today after all that w LB Friday


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

Lets go baby tip off in 10 min.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

MSG is reporting Q has back spasms and may not play.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Why is Rose taking jump shots? Come on man...he shouldn't even get his numbered called. Rebound the ball and play good defense and that's it. 

4-2 Knicks...beginning of the 1st qtr.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Crawford to Curry for the alley-oop. Teflair is fouled and goes to the line, 2nd foul on Steph.

20-17 Portland...3 minutes left in the 1st qtr.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Frye is fouled by Ratliff and will go to the line to shoot 2. 26-23 Portland less than 1 minute remaining in the 1st qtr.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Ruben misses a lay in, but gets the offensive rebound and is fouled. Can we box out please?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Crawford hits a 3! End of the 1st. 28-26 Portland.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

That was a long first quarter...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Yay! Lee is in the game....the rebounding rookie machine! Mo Taylor, Jackie Butler is also on the floor alongside Nate and Steph.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Nate Robinson with the 360 move for the lay in after the Patterson miss. Nice move Nate. Score tied at 30.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Raltiff with the sick block. Telfair throws an alley to Outlaw for the slam. Nate Robinson comes back down with another field goal. 33-32 Knicks less than 9 minutes remaining.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Steph with the steal and passes to Curry, but he is fouled on the play. Curry hits 1 of 2. 49-47 Knicks less than 3 minutes remaining.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Bassy is giving us the business..he has 17 points in the half so far!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

57-54 Portland end of the half!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Bassy is smacking us silly in this game. We have to make the adjustments to try to contain him in the 2nd half. *

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=30>







</TD><TD>*Portland Trail Blazers*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgHdr1Away><TD>Player</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=13>Game</TD></TR><TR class=bgHdr3 vAlign=bottom align=right><TD align=left width="20%"></TD><TD>FGM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>Off
Reb</TD><TD>Def
Reb</TD><TD>Tot
Reb</TD><TD>Ast</TD><TD>Stl</TD><TD>Blk</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>Pts</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>Z Randolph, F</TD><TD>5-7</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>D Miles, F</TD><TD>3-9</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Przybilla, C</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>S Monia, G</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>S Telfair, G</TD><TD>6-8</TD><TD>4-5</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>19</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>R Patterson</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Dixon</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>T Ratliff</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>T Outlaw</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Jack</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgHigh align=right><TD align=left>*Totals*</TD><TD>20-34
(.588)</TD><TD>12-17
(.706)</TD><TD>5-6
(.833)</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>57</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="50%">*Team Rebounds:* 6</TD><TD>*Technicals:* 0</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Ejections:* 0</TD><TD>*DQ's:* 0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=30>







</TD><TD>*New York Knicks*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgHdr1Home><TD>Player</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=13>Game</TD></TR><TR class=bgHdr3 vAlign=bottom align=right><TD align=left width="20%"></TD><TD>FGM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>Off
Reb</TD><TD>Def
Reb</TD><TD>Tot
Reb</TD><TD>Ast</TD><TD>Stl</TD><TD>Blk</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>Pts</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>M Rose, F</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>A Davis, F</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>E Curry, C</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>6-10</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Crawford, G</TD><TD>3-7</TD><TD>5-5</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>S Marbury, G</TD><TD>5-8</TD><TD>4-5</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>C Frye</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>N Robinson</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>T Ariza</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Butler</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>M Taylor</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>D Lee</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgHigh align=right><TD align=left>*Totals*</TD><TD>15-31
(.484)</TD><TD>23-29
(.793)</TD><TD>1-4
(.250)</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>54</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="50%">*Team Rebounds:* 6</TD><TD>*Technicals:* 0</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Ejections:* 0</TD><TD>*DQ's:* 0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



<TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgC align=middle><TD align=left>*Officials: *Jim Clark, Tom Washington, Michael Henderson
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Steph with the tear drop. Teflair with the AND 1! Bassy hits the free throw. AD with the jump shot.

64-63 Portland less than 7 minutes left.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Can someone tell Mo Taylor to play some rotating defense?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Frye with the slick jump shot! 69-66 less than 5 minutes remaining in the 3rd qtr.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Frye with back to back baskets! That's my man! 

77-70 Knicks less than 2 minutes remaining


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Go Frye!!! :banana:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Ratliff with the sick rejection on Steph! Yikes..take it easy!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

End of the 3rd. 71-81 Knicks!

Come on boys let's finish off the 4th quarter!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Frye with the sick jump shot. Can you say Frye the new starting PF of the NYK. Bassy is called for the carry. 

83-73 Knicks less than 11 minutes remaining.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I love Bassy and all but can someone flagrant foul his behind so he can stop busting our behinds. Frye with another field goal! Knicks still up by 10.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Ariza with the dunk! Knicks up by 7.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Juan Dixon with the clutch 3. Steph answeres back with a field goal.

94-85 Knicks less than 5 minutes remaining.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Steph misses the 3, Rose with the offensive rebound. Frye with the field goal (17 points). Davis fouls Miles and sends him to the charity stripe. Miles hits both.

87-98 Knicks less than 4 minutes remaining.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Juan Dixon with another 3! Ugh!!!!!! Crawford misses, AD picks up the offensive rebound. LB calls a time out.

Knicks up by 8 with 2 minutes and 8 seconds remaining in the game.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Frye with the AND 1. That's what I'm talking about rookie! Frye hits the free throw (20 points).

101-90 less than 2 minutes remaining.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Steph with another basket (27 points). (I believe this is the first time this season a Knick has scored more than 22 points.) Randolph with the field goal. 

103-92 Time out Blazers!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Knicks win 103-92!!!!!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Shout out to Frye and Steph! Yea baby!!! 



<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=30>







</TD><TD>*Portland Trail Blazers*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgHdr1Away><TD>Player</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=13>Game</TD></TR><TR class=bgHdr3 vAlign=bottom align=right><TD align=left width="20%"></TD><TD>FGM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>Off
Reb</TD><TD>Def
Reb</TD><TD>Tot
Reb</TD><TD>Ast</TD><TD>Stl</TD><TD>Blk</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>Pts</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>Z Randolph, F</TD><TD>8-13</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>17</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>D Miles, F</TD><TD>5-13</TD><TD>6-8</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>16</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Przybilla, C</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>S Monia, G</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>S Telfair, G</TD><TD>8-12</TD><TD>8-10</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>27</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>R Patterson</TD><TD>0-4</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Dixon</TD><TD>5-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>T Ratliff</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>T Outlaw</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Jack</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgHigh align=right><TD align=left>*Totals*</TD><TD>33-60
(.550)</TD><TD>18-26
(.692)</TD><TD>8-13
(.615)</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>92</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="50%">*Team Rebounds:* 11</TD><TD>*Technicals:* 0</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Ejections:* 0</TD><TD>*DQ's:* 0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=30>







</TD><TD>*New York Knicks*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgHdr1Home><TD>Player</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=13>Game</TD></TR><TR class=bgHdr3 vAlign=bottom align=right><TD align=left width="20%"></TD><TD>FGM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>Off
Reb</TD><TD>Def
Reb</TD><TD>Tot
Reb</TD><TD>Ast</TD><TD>Stl</TD><TD>Blk</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>Pts</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>M Rose, F</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>A Davis, F</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>E Curry, C</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>6-10</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Crawford, G</TD><TD>5-13</TD><TD>8-8</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>19</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>S Marbury, G</TD><TD>9-16</TD><TD>9-11</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>27</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>C Frye</TD><TD>8-10</TD><TD>4-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>20</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>N Robinson</TD><TD>3-8</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>T Ariza</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>M Taylor</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>D Lee</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Butler</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgHigh align=right><TD align=left>*Totals*</TD><TD>35-69
(.507)</TD><TD>32-39
(.821)</TD><TD>1-7
(.143)</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>35</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>103</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="50%">*Team Rebounds:* 8</TD><TD>*Technicals:* 0</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Ejections:* 0</TD><TD>*DQ's:* 0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


<TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgC align=middle><TD align=left>*Officials: *Jim Clark, Tom Washington, Michael Henderson
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

frye all rookie first team??? he has 3 straight 20 point games!!!!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Player of the Game: Frye and Marbury!*


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

Crawford is taking much better shots this year.

Frye is better then Bogut!!!!!!

Great game guys.


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

if we continue to play like we did 2day, we might win 50 games this season or even more........ :biggrin:


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

BIGsHOTBOY12345 said:


> if we continue to play like we did 2day, we might win 50 games this season or even more........ :biggrin:


 :raised_ey if only you could play the trail blazers 50 times . nonetheless, a good all around defensive game. Frye is going to be big in this league.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

at what point does Q's back spasms become a concern , for any other player it wouldn't be , but he has a history of back trouble.

frye is becoming a star player if he keeps this up.
his J is nearly automatic.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

well we got 3 days off till we play the bobcats, they play with a lot of energy. Hopefully every gets well rested, we practice and work on our faults continuosly and we come out strong, expecting a good week of NY basketball, we're only 3 games back from 1st place in our division.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Da Grinch said:


> at what point does Q's back spasms become a concern , for any other player it wouldn't be , but he has a history of back trouble.
> 
> frye is becoming a star player if he keeps this up.
> his J is nearly automatic.


I think we now know what the Knick scouts saw in Channing in private workouts...His stroke is unbelievable....If he puts on 15 pounds of muscle,hes gonna be unstoppable...


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Channing Frye sure is something. From what I read about him I thought he would be mediocre, but he is a legitimate RoY candidate.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Hakeem said:


> Channing Frye sure is something. *From what I read about him * I thought he would be mediocre, but he is a legitimate RoY candidate.


That's why you don't go off scouting reports written by amateurs.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

i like channing..........but i remember around draft time saying if i were the knicks i would take charlie V. with the 8th pick........looks like rob babcock must of been in here reading my posts......

ah well it looks like right now both channing and CV are showing some signs of being good players ....but lets wait for at least a full season of productive play,.....because you never know.........injuries have killed some of the best talent around


he was given a soft label by some for a reason......and i think a dozen games into the season does not prove anything to be false yet..........but yeah it is pretty exciting knowing that channing is part of our youth movement....hopefully our players stay healthy and injury free


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

channing is only doin good cuz curry is out, curry played like only the first half and then frye got like 17 points in the 2nd half, when curry is healthy than frye wont get as good numbers. but maybe since hes been unrealy lately theyll start marbury/crawford/richardson/frye/curry and theyll give both frye and curry the ball.


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

I know its a bit much to be saying at this point but can anyone else see the resemblance in Frye's game to Tim Duncan's?


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Chinatownballer said:


> I know its a bit much to be saying at this point but can anyone else see the resemblance in Frye's game to Tim Duncan's?


they r similar in style but he is definelty isnt as good.
i just hope frye doesnt become a loren woods


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

Maybe Frye will turn out to be a more finesse version of Rasheed Wallace.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

AT LAST!!!!!!!!! we finally give LB his first win at the garden


----------



## azswami (Mar 26, 2003)

truth said:


> I think we now know what the Knick scouts saw in Channing in private workouts...His stroke is unbelievable....If he puts on 15 pounds of muscle,hes gonna be unstoppable...


I.T. also found out that Channing's character is impeccable. 

I tired of defending him during the summer leagues and after the draft on this forum, but he's exceding even my expectations - 4 straight 19+ point games...

He reminds me of Cliff Robinson without the 3-pt. shot, but with more around the rim and overall game savy.

As with most Arizona players, he doesn't have much potential left to tap into, but he's still a skilled player that will never make you guys embarrassed to be Knick fans.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

BrettNYK said:


> That's why you don't go off scouting reports written by amateurs.


Is there another option?



azswami said:


> He reminds me of Cliff Robinson without the 3-pt. shot, but with more around the rim and overall game savy.


Which Cliff Robinson?


----------

